
Four companies control over 60% of the world's seed sales - smoll
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/06/07/opinion/sunday/dan-barber-seed-companies.html
======
Urgo
Worst UX ever. Even more annoying then slideshows. You click the link
expecting to be able to read the story but instead you're forced to sit
through the most annoying opening sequence ever. Pro tip: click over and over
again and it finally does go away and you are allowed to scroll down, but be
aware when scrolling down the story disappears into a full screen image with a
single line of text several times. Is there another source for this?

~~~
stareatgoats
[http://archive.is/C6DN5](http://archive.is/C6DN5)

